# NX4510 upgrade to 60HP



## jhrobert

I own a NX4510 HST. I have read that these tractors can be re-programmed to get 60HP out of them. The NX4510 - NX6010 all use the same exact motor. Does anyone know how to upgrade it?


----------



## marc_hanna

No I don't, but it's an interesting idea. Is it a common rail direct injection engine?


----------



## marc_hanna

I just looked it up. Yes it is a CDI. You may be able to find a "tuner box" for it - that's the simplest method and it's just plug n play.


----------



## RC Wells

Call these guys, they offer such for other brands: Heavy Diesel Tuner 309-781-1587


----------



## jhrobert

marc_hanna said:


> I just looked it up. Yes it is a CDI. You may be able to find a "tuner box" for it - that's the simplest method and it's just plug n play.


I couldn't find a tuner box for it anywhere and was told by a few companies that they do not make one for Kioti tractors.


----------



## jhrobert

RC Wells said:


> Call these guys, they offer such for other brands: Heavy Diesel Tuner 309-781-1587


Thanks for the info. I just sent them a message.


----------



## marc_hanna

jhrobert said:


> I couldn't find a tuner box for it anywhere and was told by a few companies that they do not make one for Kioti tractors.


Some tuning boxes are very simple units that trick-out the signal from the fuel rail pressure sensor. It is likely that the pressure sensor on your tractor is not unique to Kioti and therefore if you can find a replacement sensor from another tractor brand that fits the Kioti, then you might also find a tuning box that would work also.

These types return a lower pressure signal than actual, causing the computer to increase the fuel rail pressure, thus injecting more fuel and producing more power. So verify, if Kioti uses a similar technique to increase hp, check the part numbers for the fuel rails for each model, and then check the rated fuel rail pressure.


----------



## jhrobert

marc_hanna said:


> Some tuning boxes are very simple units that trick-out the signal from the fuel rail pressure sensor. It is likely that the pressure sensor on your tractor is not unique to Kioti and therefore if you can find a replacement sensor from another tractor brand that fits the Kioti, then you might also find a tuning box that would work also.
> 
> These types return a lower pressure signal than actual, causing the computer to increase the fuel rail pressure, thus injecting more fuel and producing more power. So verify, if Kioti uses a similar technique to increase hp, check the part numbers for the fuel rails for each model, and then check the rated fuel rail pressure.


Thanks, I'll have to check that. I know the turbos and fuel injectors are all the same. I think the injection pumps are identical. I never thougt about the rail. It could also be something simple like programming which would allow more fuel into the motor. The ECM's are also all the same.


----------



## marc_hanna

If you can verify that the high pressure pump, injectors, fuel rail, and turbo are all the same then the hp is entirely controlled by the ECU. In that case all you would need is a custom tune. For cars, these usually cost about $1,500- $2,000. If you talk to an electrical engineer, he may have an idea how to trick the fuel rail pressure sensor. 

Unlike conventional diesels, common rail DI diesels don't rely on the pump for timing. They keep the fuel rail continuously pressurized and the injectors themselves are electrically actuated. The benefits are highly precise injections, a simpler pump, and the ability to load different engine management maps. The cons are, very expensive injectors, a lot more electrical components that can fail, and less ability for the owner to do his/her own repairs/upgrades.


----------



## jhrobert

marc_hanna said:


> If you can verify that the high pressure pump, injectors, fuel rail, and turbo are all the same then the hp is entirely controlled by the ECU. In that case all you would need is a custom tune. For cars, these usually cost about $1,500- $2,000. If you talk to an electrical engineer, he may have an idea how to trick the fuel rail pressure sensor.
> 
> Unlike conventional diesels, common rail DI diesels don't rely on the pump for timing. They keep the fuel rail continuously pressurized and the injectors themselves are electrically actuated. The benefits are highly precise injections, a simpler pump, and the ability to load different engine management maps. The cons are, very expensive injectors, a lot more electrical components that can fail, and less ability for the owner to do his/her own repairs/upgrades.


Thanks for the info. One another website I was also told is was done by programming. I'd be willing to bet that sooner or later someone will start making a tuner for these tractors too. Most other tractors already have them available. I need to do some more part number research to find out if all the parts are the same.


----------



## marc_hanna

Maybe try contacting these guys:

http://www.greendieselengineering.com/Welcome.action

They're really nice to deal with and maybe they would consider taking on the project.


----------



## jhrobert

marc_hanna said:


> Maybe try contacting these guys:
> 
> http://www.greendieselengineering.com/Welcome.action
> 
> They're really nice to deal with and maybe they would consider taking on the project.


Thanks for the link. I did send them a message. All the other diesel tuner companies have told me that they do not make a tuner setup for Kioti tractors.


----------

